# Phurba Tashi



## BLESS (Nov 28, 2007)

whatever this guy's gettin paid, it ain't enough.


----------



## RENO (Nov 28, 2007)

BLESS said:


> whatever this guy's gettin paid, it ain't enough.


I take it you're watching the Everest show on Discovery? Great show! That guy is a climbing machine! All those Sherpas are born to climb. They barely get winded at the top of Everest. Tim the biker is a pain in the *ss, but entertaining! LOL!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 28, 2007)

That show is great!  Tim really got his a$$ handed to him in yesterday's episode.  I bet though he'll summit this year unlike last.


----------



## bdjeep (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, those Sherpas are amazing.  That poor British guy realized he had no business being on the mountain with Phurba.  

Tim is a pain in the a$$.  I'm rooting for Mogens.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 28, 2007)

Great show...Watched it last year and this year.


----------



## ccskier (Nov 28, 2007)

I have been waiting for an everest thread.  Tim sucks.  He is a major liability.  He could hurt everyone.


----------



## bill2ski (Dec 2, 2007)

bdjeep said:


> Yeah, those Sherpas are amazing.  That poor British guy realized he had no business being on the mountain with Phurba.



Phurba's there sitting on a mat BAREFOOT sipping on some tea, oblivious to the fact that his climbing companion, was having a bout of hero worship. Awsome show.
The amount of work and danger, sherpas go through, so some flatlander, can be shlepped to the summit, is the real show.


----------



## bdjeep (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone read "Into Thin Air" by Jon Krakauer?  It's a great read if you like this sort of thing.    It's one of those books that you can't put down.


----------



## jct (Dec 3, 2007)

bdjeep said:


> Anyone read "Into Thin Air" by Jon Krakauer? It's a great read if you like this sort of thing. It's one of those books that you can't put down.


 
I am loving this show too!  40k to get carried to the top of Everest.  Krakauer's book really opened my eyes to just how dangerous this activity can be.  I remember one climber's realization that really struck me:  once he got to the top he realized he was only halfway done, he still had to climb all the way back down!


----------



## ccskier (Dec 4, 2007)

So does this picture mean Tim made it?

http://www.highwaytoeverest.com/images/summit1.jpg


----------



## drjeff (Dec 5, 2007)

ccskier said:


> So does this picture mean Tim made it?
> 
> http://www.highwaytoeverest.com/images/summit1.jpg




Man, I had to look!


----------



## ccskier (Dec 5, 2007)

I know, I felt bad ruining it but with all the flack I give the guy looks like he succeeded.


----------



## bill2ski (Dec 5, 2007)

Now, all of us, who have "yet" to see the final episode, now have someone new to dislike.:angry:

CCSKIER = :evil:


----------



## ccskier (Dec 5, 2007)

Final episode is not out yet.


----------



## bill2ski (Dec 5, 2007)

ccskier said:


> Final episode is not out yet.



That was my point


----------



## drjeff (Dec 6, 2007)

If this was a true Hollywood show, rather than a glorified documentary, I bet we'd see Phurba magically come to the rescue in next week's summit assault episode 

Finally watched this week episode I had saved on the TIVO last night.  Glad to see that Mogen's made the descision to take the oxygen.  I'm a stubborn S.O.B. myself and realize what it takes to go back on something once you've set your mind to it, but if he didn't the oxygen and had to turn around for the 3rd time after being that close, that REALLY would have hurt!


----------



## bill2ski (Dec 6, 2007)

I love, that everyone gives Tim a hard time about having an extra " baby bottle " of  O2. Then the next morning, they all drag themselves out of their tents,suffering altitude headaches.Tim, however, is stoked from a night on the teat and starts off ahead of everyone," for the first time ever". I'd say it was worth the extra $ 650 to "Sherpa" up a breath of fresh air. With all the cold steel the guys lugging around inside his body, it's a wonder, he manages to get out of bed let alone climb Everest.
BTW, I bet Russel turned him around last year, spitting distance from the summit, so he could sap him for another 40k. You just know, a guy like that, is going to give it another shot. CHA-CHING$$$$
Kit DesLauriers, conquest of the 7 peaks seems a bit more " ambitious "
http://outside.away.com/outside/destinations/200701/skiing-everest_1.html


----------



## ccskier (Dec 6, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> I love, that everyone gives Tim a hard time about having an extra " baby bottle " of  O2. Then the next morning, they all drag themselves out of their tents,suffering altitude headaches.Tim, however, is stoked from a night on the teat and starts off ahead of everyone," for the first time ever". I'd say it was worth the extra $ 650 to "Sherpa" up a breath of fresh air. With all the cold steel the guys lugging around inside his body, it's a wonder, he manages to get out of bed let alone climb Everest.
> BTW, I bet Russel turned him around last year, spitting distance from the summit, so he could sap him for another 40k. You just know, a guy like that, is going to give it another shot. CHA-CHING$$$$
> Kit DesLauriers, conquest of the 7 peaks seems a bit more " ambitious "
> http://outside.away.com/outside/destinations/200701/skiing-everest_1.html



I agree, my buddy and I were talking about the "baby bottles", hell, the second I hit camp 1 I would hit the bottle.  Your goal is to make to the top alive, why not do it as safe as possible.  Hell, if I am paying $42k, what is another $6k on a few extra bottles of O2.


----------

